# Local Signal Issues



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I have an am-21 setup on my HR21. Until recently I have had good reception on the local channels. I also have a tv in another room with local only and a built in tuner. They are both hooked up to the same outdoor antenna.

The locals on both tv's recently went to crap. I re-scaned on the tv with the buit in tuner and everything is good now. I did notice that one of the channels changed from 7-1 to 6-1 (CBS). I am in Bend, OR.

On the tv with th built in tuner I am good to go again. However, with the am-21 it still has problems. I have reset the locals and it still shows the old channel 7-1 for cbs, and the others are still not coming in very well.

My question is, can I manually add channels with the am-21 or how do I go about updating the list that DirecTv comes up with when I put in the zip?

TIA

LouPenya


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

The AM-21 doesn't have the ability to scan for channels. It gets it's channel info via DirecTVs guide data, which gets it's data from Tribune, which gets it's data from the local station. It may take some time for the changes to reach your end. If, after a few days you still don't have the correct data, contact the local station, Tribune or both.


----------



## bleggett29 (Feb 2, 2008)

I just did some research on your area using tvfool.com and zap2it.com. It appears there are several low power translators there. Given your description and the info I found I'm betting your OTA antenna has moved somewhat. 6.1 K31CR and 7.1 KBNZ(along with several others) are both translators for 6.1 KOIN in Portland.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

KBNZ (Zolo Media), while a CBS affiliate, is no longer associated with KOIN (New Vision Television). I'm a little surprised that the FCC allowed them to use the same channel number as KOIN.


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

That is good to know. Hopefully any changes with CBS will result in a stronger signal. For years the CBS ota has always been the weakest of all.

Thanks for the help

LouPenya


----------

